# Full Suspension 29er Tandem Review



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

If ya got one, tell us what you think. Pictures and build details would also be helpful. What do you like? What don't you like? How does it compare to a 26" full suspension tandem if you have ridden both?

In case someone has a Full Suspension 29er Tandem that is not an ECDM, I thought I'd start a new thread. This way we can keep the topic more specific and maybe the title will draw a few of you big wheeled owners to share some info.

Thanks!


----------

